# Snow time!



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Finally headed up to big bear with my new camera, Canon T2i. I'm still learning how to use it, which will probably take forever, but I love it. Here's Aspen loving it up there...




*Weeeeeeeeee!!!!!*












































































































*Tired after a hard day of play.*


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

He's so handsome! That second picture looks like it could have been taken out of a wildlife magazine.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

He's so gorgeous and looks like he's having a blast.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome pictures!
Aspen looks right at home in Big Bear!
I haven't been there in so long, it's such a beautiful place to visit.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

what a difference the camera makes hey?? :wink:

AMAZING photos, looks like he had so much fun


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

hmbutler said:


> what a difference the camera makes hey?? :wink:
> 
> AMAZING photos, looks like he had so much fun


Yep, the camera makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok, well, now my long-standing camera envy is rearing it's head again... And I'm leaning towards a Canon Rebel t2i or t3i.

Anyway, I would tuck away photo #2 for a possible calendar pick-- really beautiful.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Pic # 2 immediately popped out at me too. Love that photo, looks like National Geographic or something!
He's a handsome boy Aspen, looks like an easy going sweetheart.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow. In that second photo he looks like he's ready to run into the woods and join the rest of the wolf pack.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Gorgeous photos! Gorgeous subject! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Aspen is so handsome! I bet he's lovin' this snow!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow! Amazing photos! I bet your loving you new camera. Aspen is such a pretty boy!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Yeah, he loved it up there. Photo #2 is safely tucked away for a possible calendar entry...


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Great pictures! Big Bear where? The Gila Mountains?


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I love the 3rd to the last pic where he is gazing up!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

AveryandAudrey said:


> Great pictures! Big Bear where? The Gila Mountains?


Big Bear Lake, CA


----------



## RRs (Aug 31, 2011)

Great pictures of a beautiful dog! I used to have a shepherd x husky mix that loved our weekend snow trips to Big Bear.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> Big Bear Lake, CA


Oh cool, he looks right at home there


----------

